# Toro ccr 2450 model 3515



## tlo2009 (Feb 21, 2015)

Two issues with this unit. It has been leaking gas - which from reading online appears to be a bad carb? or maybe even a bad gas tank? 

Also - used it this weekend and it does not throw the snow far enough out of the snow blower. No blockage or any issue like that. Blade is turning ok - but seems like maybe it does not have enough power Any thoughts?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello tlo, welcome to *SBF!!* check the carb, fuel line and gas tank for the fuel leak. to throw snow the paddles have to be in good shape, there ies a small hole on the paddles. thats the wear indicator, sounds like your paddles need replacing and replace the scraper bar while you are at it


----------



## tlo2009 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks - I did not know the paddles were that important! They are 8 yrs old, so I will replace them. I will also check what you advised on the fuel leaks. 

Thanks again.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

check the belt also
the paddles are very important on a single stage snowblower and the number one reason for poor throwing performance


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Is the gas leaking down from the tank, the fuel line wet ? or leaking out the bowl gasket ? Do you have the plastic carb or the metal carb ?


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

welcome from the Garden State


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

that model number should be 38515


----------



## tlo2009 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## tlo2009 (Feb 21, 2015)

Not sure where the leak is - I think a plastic carb. Does it matter? 

Also, if I need paddles, carb and scraper bar, should I just consider a new unit? I live in Cincinnati, OH and we typically don't a get ton of snow, except of course for the last two years. And I have a long driveway and bad back, so I need one. This unit has not been all that great. I am kind of interested in a unit with the circular metal blades. Most of my neighbors seem to use them and they look like they are much more efficient.


----------



## tlo2009 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes -thanks on that model number - I fat fingered that one.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

" should I just consider a new unit? " 
what's wrong with just doing some overdue maintenance on what you have ? the plastic carb is a known issue, they usually make the engine surge


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

tlo2009 said:


> Not sure where the leak is - I think a plastic carb. Does it matter?
> 
> Also, if I need paddles, carb and scraper bar, should I just consider a new unit? I live in Cincinnati, OH and we typically don't a get ton of snow, except of course for the last two years. And I have a long driveway and bad back, so I need one. This unit has not been all that great. I am kind of interested in a unit with the circular metal blades. Most of my neighbors seem to use them and they look like they are much more efficient.


Plastic carb only matters if it has warped from heat. Metal replacement carbs are available if it has. I don't think it would cause a leak, it's more a surging issue as brother DetDrBuzzard has already pointed out.

You can make sure paddles are decent and your RPM is up there approx. 3800 for this engine being a 2 stroke they run a little faster than the normal 35-3600.


----------

